# Possible move to Plano, TX



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a possible job offer at hand and am considering a move to Plano,TX. Do you have any recommendations/caveats for me to check before I make the decision ? 

Visa is not an issue but relocation expenses will be borne by myself if the job goes through


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not remember - do you have kids?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

No - therefore schools are not a factor but we are looking for a quiet, safe neighborhood to live. Downtown & noise is not for us.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

belgarath said:


> No - therefore schools are not a factor but we are looking for a quiet, safe neighborhood to live. Downtown & noise is not for us.


Plano is a long way from downtown. Let me check with some of DH's coworkers who live in the area.


----------



## Kevin_S (Feb 13, 2013)

Plano, Texas was named the best run city in the US in a yahoo article this week:

1. Plano, Texas

> Population: 271,380 
> Credit rating: Aaa, no outlook 
> Violent crime per 1,000 people: 1.62 (2nd lowest) 
> Unemployment rate: 6.9% (13th lowest)

Plano, based in the Dallas-Fort Worth metropolitan area, is the best-run city in America. Among households in the city, 14% earned over $200,000 in 2011, the fourth-highest proportion of all cities. Meanwhile, a mere 1.9% of households earned under $10,000, which was the second-lowest of all cities. The city’s 1.62 violent crimes per 1,000 people is the second-lowest of all large cities. Plano is home to many corporate headquarters, including J.C. Penney and Dr. Pepper Snapple Group. These companies are among the 10 largest employers in the city. The city appears to be largely unaffected by the housing crisis. The median home price rose by more than 5% between 2007 and 2011, while the national median price fell by more than 10%.


----------

